# Big Shout Out To Everyone



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi EVERYBODY!! 

Sorry if some of you thought I was excluding you - I wasn't. 
It was just that GreenDayGirl was the first to ask for pics, so I felt obliged to reply. 

So, as way of an apology, I have included another couple of pics. 
These really WILL make yor mouth water, and hopefully SMELLORAMA-VISION is just around the technological corner!!! 

There will be one more pic like these, for the other strain I have (W.W), 
then I'll just take a few randomly, whilst wrappin' 'em up in skin ?!!! 


Anyway folks, enjoy these two pics - they took me long enough to piece together. (you gotta admit though, there aint no better view, than a sexy lady spread on her back???!!!) 

Peace Out


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 24, 2006)

Beautiful shots Skinmaster. We want more, we want more!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 24, 2006)

See  Skinmaster..I'm not the only one. We Lo-oove pictures 'round here


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 24, 2006)

yes....pictures brighten my day


----------



## Skinmaster (Apr 24, 2006)

Thank you,   Thank you



.


----------

